
A Comprehensive Comparison of the Qwerty, Dvorak, and Colemak Layouts (2012) - O_H_E
https://mctape.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/a-comprehensive-comparison/
======
O_H_E
I would like to see a similar stats, but with an analysis of code instead of
English prose. It will be really nice to see how much symbol usage affect us.

------
sadsa
That seems pretty interesting, Colemak looks like the most approachable
alternative given that it preserve most of the qwerty layout, while managing
to beat -or be pretty close- to Dvorak most stats.

